# RAF Bodney. Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Jul 25, 2009)

Bodney was established as a satellite Airfield for RAF Watton. The Airfield was grass surfaced and located in rolling land with a hard surface perimeter track. Initially it was used by Aircraft of No 21 82 and No2 RAF Bomber Command. Their Bristol Blenheims were joined on occassion by No 90 Squadron evaluating its new B 17 Flying Fortress 1. USSAF, In the summer of 1943 Bodney was turned over to the USSAF and designated Station 141. It re opened in 1943 and was used by 352 Fighter Squadron using P47 Thunderbolt seeing action predominantly on the Dutch Coast. Later replaced by P 51s. They sported a bright blue Prop Cowling, giving rise to the nnickname The Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney... Walking down a long approach road , there were various Buildings and Bunkers scattered through the trees..






Further down this Bunker was scattered with Animal Bones..


Not quite sure what this used to be..





As I walked further up the road this extremely tall Pillbox reared up out of the Woods...











A blocked up entrance to a BHQ I think?








At the top of the Approach Road the Control Tower came into view..

















You have got to love these type of window frames!

















A very interesting explore and the first time I have managed to get right into a Fighter Command Control Tower. It was good but sadly reminded me of all those who died in the Skies over Norfolk over 60 years ago.


----------



## extrogg (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent pics mate thanks for sharing them. My grandfather was in 82 squadron RAF during the war and was stationed at Bodney before the squadron went to India for 3 years. He was a Sgt electrician on Blenheims and Wellingtons..my nan has some great pics of him signing huge bombs with her name that were about to be drop on some poor Germans!! Sadly he passed away 15 years ago and never really spoke much about the war.
I used to go to Bodney back in the early 90's when it was a Royal Engineers resources park...lots of bailey bridges! 

Great report and pics..


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 25, 2009)

extrogg said:


> Excellent pics mate thanks for sharing them. My grandfather was in 82 squadron RAF during the war and was stationed at Bodney before the squadron went to India for 3 years. He was a Sgt electrician on Blenheims and Wellingtons..my nan has some great pics of him signing huge bombs with her name that were about to be drop on some poor Germans!! Sadly he passed away 15 years ago and never really spoke much about the war.
> I used to go to Bodney back in the early 90's when it was a Royal Engineers resources park...lots of bailey bridges!
> 
> Great report and pics..



Isnt it funny how sometomes someone has a personal link to these wonderful sites. I loved this little Airfield, although not the biggest, was jam packed full of character. Thanks for your comments Extrogg. Much appreciated.


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn, you beat me to it  

I had actually been planning to go out there myself today but bought a car yesterday, so ended up changing my plans. Good pics - nice to see it's worth a visit when I do get around to it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry about that Hypo. Its well worth a look though, keep an eye out through the woods on the right of the approach track, theres loads of buildings lurking in there , mmm!


----------



## TK421 (Jul 26, 2009)

Blinkin flip BS, you have been busy mate! Another excellent set of photos there, and some real hidden gems lurking in the woods, great find.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Blinkin flip BS, you have been busy mate! Another excellent set of photos there, and some real hidden gems lurking in the woods, great find.



Thanks T.K yes I have been out and about a fair bit! those woods were full of suprises!


----------



## jonney (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome BS, great explore, now I know you were just teasing me with that pillbox


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 26, 2009)

jonney said:


> Awesome BS, great explore, now I know you were just teasing me with that pillbox



Oh for Definite Jonney1 Isnt it great? A very strange shape though and seemed very tall. Maybe a second floor to it I think!?


----------



## HypoBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you notice whether the escape hatch on the back of the battle HQ was sealed completely shuck?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 27, 2009)

Hypo yes I did. Im afraid it was sealed to within less than a foot to the top of the hatch.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice set of pics, Black Shuck, looks a great place,
is that entrance in pic 1 for the shelter in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 27, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Very nice set of pics, Black Shuck, looks a great place,
> is that entrance in pic 1 for the shelter in the 3rd pic?



Yes Kaputnik, its the entrance to the Bomb Shelter which is indeed in pic 3.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 28, 2009)

On further Research the building I wasnt sure of has turned out to be part of the Barracks.


----------



## Dab (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> .. A blocked up entrance to a BHQ I think?



naw it's not, this is..







(ps - your posts are extremely difficult to quote!)


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Dab said:


> naw it's not, this is..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same entrance divvy!


----------



## Dab (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Same entrance divvy!



oops, you're right. yours looks fuller of dirt, which messes with the perspective!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Dab said:


> oops, you're right. yours looks fuller of dirt, which messes with the perspective!


 I f you look at the top end of the entrance there are two metal studs opposite the steps. They are in both Shots.


----------



## Runner (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice report and pics Black Shuck,
Was 90sqn RAF or USAF - I didn't know if the RAF operated B17s?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Runner said:


> Nice report and pics Black Shuck,
> Was 90sqn RAF or USAF - I didn't know if the RAF operated B17s?



The 90th was an RAF Squadron Runner, although they only trialled one Flying Fortress at the start of the War. Subsequently it crashlanded and the RAF declined to use them!


----------



## shadowman (Jul 29, 2009)

I live about 10 minutes from this site, if you wnat to see a real cool bunker, just continue up the dirt track for about a mile,heading in the same direction as you entered site, and on the left hidden by trees is STANTA OPS BUNKER and Rifle ranges,etc.Still in use when red flag is up so dont go there when the army is training.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 29, 2009)

shadowman said:


> I live about 10 minutes from this site, if you wnat to see a real cool bunker, just continue up the dirt track for about a mile,heading in the same direction as you entered site, and on the left hidden by trees is STANTA OPS BUNKER and Rifle ranges,etc.Still in use when red flag is up so dont go there when the army is training.



Jesus I wouldnt want to get shot! Maybe we could explore sometime?


----------

